# Simvastatin can damage muscles in high doses



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Simvastatin can damage muscles in high doses By Steve Sternberg, USA TODAY The cholesterol-lowering drug simvastatin can cause severe muscle damage and should not be prescribed in high doses to patients who have taken it for less than a year or in any dose to people taking certain drugs, health officials said Tuesday. Widely prescribed: [...]

*Read More...*


----------

